# Pinged but won't stay pinged!!!



## serverdummies (Mar 19, 2010)

We have Windows 2003 server. Dummy Tech unplugged entire Linksys router from our server and pushed (I believe) the reset button. We reconnected the router but now it pings but won't stay pinged. What's next? Suggestions please!!!!!!


----------



## bjd417 (Mar 24, 2010)

i think you need to rephrase your question, i dont mean to be rude, but do you know what ping is??? whats next if you tell us what your problem is with a little better explanation im sure lots of people will help, i suggest starting with reading en.*wikipedia*.org/*wiki*/*Ping *


----------



## serverdummies (Mar 19, 2010)

You can get out but not in. You can view the Internet from the server but there's no way you can view websites that the server is hosting or view the inside of the server remotely.


----------



## argentolee (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe it's time to reconfigure your router.


----------



## serverdummies (Mar 19, 2010)

Please explain 'configure our router' I have the router page up on my server and I can see it but I don't know what to do with it. I've been studing the setup page on the Linksy's website but I'm missing something (but I don't know what). I currently have the applications and gaming section and it is totally blank. Application section is entirely blank and all the other ports are 0's (zeros). I can still get out to the Internet on the server but not in. YES PLEASE!!!! How do I configure the router?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

If you need to have your server web server to be reachable from the internet, you need to configure your router to do port forwarding. Specially, you need to forward port 80 and 443 to your server's ip address. What is your router model ? Post it here so we can find the manual and help you with it.


----------



## serverdummies (Mar 19, 2010)

Thankyou!!! Thankyou!!! It's a Linksys DEFSR41 Version 43


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I cannot find a Linksys DEFSR41, do you mean BEFSR41 ?


----------

